# Nimisila Kayak Fishing



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

Looking to connect with likeminded anglers to plan outings on lakes and rivers in NE Ohio or beyond. I need a network of friends to go with for safety and comradery. Looks like a break in weather for Sunday March 18, 2018. I see meeting at Nimisila ( North Ramp? ) and spend a little time meeting, talking and setting up for fishing. See where goes from there... Please post any ideas or interest and a firm time will be announced here later.

I have lived in Akron forever, fished only occasionally. I now devoting more time and effort since getting a kayak. I fish from a Pescador Pilot, 12 ft 5 sit on top with pedals. I assembled all the good gear including Garmin Striker sonar. I even started the Mystery Tackle Box subscription. Had two Ice boxes 1st and only got out once (Nimi). My first bass box be here in a few days and can't wait t get on the water!
Troy


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Tdg23 said:


> Looking to connect with likeminded anglers to plan outings on lakes and rivers in NE Ohio or beyond. I need a network of friends to go with for safety and comradery. Looks like a break in weather for Sunday March 18, 2018. I see meeting at Nimisila ( North Ramp? ) and spend a little time meeting, talking and setting up for fishing. See where goes from there... Please post any ideas or interest and a firm time will be announced here later.
> 
> I have lived in Akron forever, fished only occasionally. I now devoting more time and effort since getting a kayak. I fish from a Pescador Pilot, 12 ft 5 sit on top with pedals. I assembled all the good gear including Garmin Striker sonar. I even started the Mystery Tackle Box subscription. Had two Ice boxes 1st and only got out once (Nimi). My first bass box be here in a few days and can't wait t get on the water!
> Troy


Sounds good man. I can’t on the 18th I’ll be out of town fishing but I can meet you sometime at Nimisila. I live near Lake Erie but I’ll drive down and shoot the breeze. I also like fishing long lake. Send me a pm sometime and we can meet up.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> Sounds good man. I can’t on the 18th I’ll be out of town fishing but I can meet you sometime at Nimisila. I live near Lake Erie but I’ll drive down and shoot the breeze. I also like fishing long lake. Send me a pm sometime and we can meet up.


Long lake is on my list for early spring. Want to get on before weeds take over. For Erie, Thinking of trying for smallies at Cleve harbor and maybe get to East harbor. Have you fished there?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Tdg23 said:


> Long lake is on my list for early spring. Want to get on before weeds take over. For Erie, Thinking of trying for smallies at Cleve harbor and maybe get to East harbor. Have you fished there?


Yes East Harbor is very good. I have not fished the Cleveland Harbor but I do fish the main lake by Vermilion and sherod Park a lot. I also tKe the ferry over to south bass and kayak around the islands.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't have a kayak, but if you see a guy unload a little v bottom boat from a red Chevy Cheyenne, come on over and say hello.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I fish Nimi quite a bit with a buddy from Wooster. I'm from just south of Cleveland so it's a nice meeting place. Can't do 18th but I'll keep you in mind. I'm more of a river guy but when they're high I have to resort to lake fishing


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

fishing pole said:


> I fish Nimi quite a bit with a buddy from Wooster. I'm from just south of Cleveland so it's a nice meeting place. Can't do 18th but I'll keep you in mind. I'm more of a river guy but when they're high I have to resort to lake fishing


Tripping on the Tusc for example is a priority of this thread . We need pairs or better to facilitate take out with multiple vehicles. You on my list now as a potential player. Troy


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tdg23 said:


> Long lake is on my list for early spring. Want to get on before weeds take over. For Erie, Thinking of trying for smallies at Cleve harbor and maybe get to East harbor. Have you fished there?


Fished Long Lake yesterday from my bass boat and had a 4, 3 and 2.5 bass using jerkbaits. They were on the main lake still and the wind would have been tough to be in a kayak. I will start going out in my kayak on long lake once the spinner bait is on. That is late April early May. 

I too am looking for kayak bassin companions. I usually only fish out of my kayak in water that I can't get to in a Bass Boat. I am very interested in Tusc and Cuyahoga river trips, along with smaller lakes.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

I hit Nimi this past weekend. Got to talking with the guy at Eddie's bait store. He claims the Ohio record Largemouth is in Nimi. Apparently ODNR was on the lake this past year and captured her during their electromagnetic survey. Tight lines boys!


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey man, I live in fairlawn area, have fished the portage lakes mostly out of my yak, went to Nimi a couple times last year and only managed a few. Honestly didn't give it enough time. Anyways, can't make the 18th due to work, but would love to meet up some other time and fish. Cheers, Zach


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hit Nimi this past weekend. Got to talking with the guy at Eddie's bait store. He claims the Ohio record Largemouth is in Nimi. Apparently ODNR was on the lake this past year and captured her during their electromagnetic survey. Tight lines boys!




And there ain't no walleye in Nimi either. Sorry Sunny. Eddie is long gone and those were his stories. Trolling again...


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a Nimi regular on a yak. My days off start Tuesday morning when I finish and go back Thursday night...for now. I can't do the 18th.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I caught a 5lbs 9 oz Walleye there. Seen a few others. Some big bass too. Very clear water from zebra mussels so it makes fishing tough.


----------



## Emason44 (May 31, 2017)

where is long lake at? i live in lakewood and fish the metroparks and canton area most.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

Long lake is part of the Portage Lake but not connected to main chain. Fed by Tuscarawas River and over flow from main chain


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

This link shows most Ohio lakes with maps and little bit of info on species of fish but doesnt seem to been updated recently: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/public-...viewing-areas/lake-and-reservoir-fishing-maps. Looks for tabs at lake website for "fishing forcast" or lake's "History" etc... I will print map before going to any listed lake to get idea of depths and shoreline contours, and boat ramps locations.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

Better maps for any lake: http://fishing-app.gpsnauticalchart...ts-navigation.html#13.21/40.9416/-81.5264/3.4
Link is zoomed into Nimisila. Zoom out and pan over to ANY lake and zoom back in. The closer you zoom the more bottom detail and depths are revealed. I can only fit one bay of Nimi on screen at a time for best detail. So many underwater points and shelves revealed. Cant say for map accuracy but the deeper holes match what I have witnessed with my depth finder.
For Nimisila, the bass are in there. Rumors from one bait shop may not hold up but read this article from 2015 about DNR shocking survey:
http://www.cantonrep.com/article/20150508/NEWS/150509321
This one is believable! 
Troy


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

Correction. Not every lake is on map in last post. West Branch is missing and some smaller ones too. Has a lot of good ones.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, im new to the yak game and would love to get out on the water with like minded anglers. I mostly fish Berlin, deer creek, walborn, but willing to travel all over. Feel free to send me a pm and maby we can link up within the next few weeks.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

There has been a lot of interest for this thread. Many posted public and private that the 18th was not doable. I had hope to still meet anglers who didn't post replies. I never posted a time because I caught the flu. Catch up later when I'm able.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Just looked it up state record largemouth / Outdoor writers of Ohio 13.13 lbs


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Well I didn't hit Nimisilla but I did hit the Tusc. Was trying for pike. No luck but it was a nice day. Water was still pretty cold. Big log jam north of lake Lucern not passable.

I normally fish going up river. The same for today. I was by myself started from Cherry st heading north. River was up some and flowing still pretty good. Water clarity was not bad.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey I decided to join OGF after reading several fishing articles over the winter. I'm 23 years old male who wants to hook up with someone to go kayaking on Nimisilla. I was there today and caught very small bluegills. Are they any Big bluegills or should I go to turkey foot lake.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

I am a like minded, but newer kayak angler as well (have fished for 30+ yrs). Love it but just getting it all figured out - i have mainly only done river fishing but looking to do more - count me in. I'd be very interested in a trip on the Tusc, Cuyahoga or other rivers.


----------

